# Uni student - Remedies to Pain/Gas



## addisonjudith (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi All!

So I am an 18 year old female student in my first year of University. I have been struggling with stomach and digestive issues since I was about 11 years old and when I was 14 I was diagnosed with IBS as an intermediate diagnosis (the doctors have speculated between pancreatitis, crohns, gallbladder problems, etc but have never been able to find anything), as a lot of us are. They have never been able to find anything more so, like everyone, I've been through the series of remedies from hypnotherapy to insane diets and supplements. But recently I moved to University and am living on my own and cooking for myself for the first time.

My symptoms have been just as bad as they always have been, with a good week here and there but for the most part with me suffering through the days and actually forgetting that I am in pain because I've been living with it for so long. But recently I've started doing a few things every morning and evening that have helped me at least feel somewhat less bloated, or less flatulent throughout the day. And I thought that I should share because there's others out there with similar issues.

The first is flaxseed. I bought flaxseed with probiotics and Vitamin D on amazon about a month ago and sneak it into my meals whenever I can - in yogurts, on bagels, in sauces, soups, oatmeal, juice, smoothies, etc. I was suffering from really extreme bloating and gas and within 3 days of using flaxseed (and drinking A LOT of water at the same time) my symptoms had almost gone entirely. I put emphasis on water because flaxseed only works with water in order to push the fiber through your intestines. So, highly recommended and relatively inexpensive!

So the second is 'colon cleansing'. Every morning first thing I drink a cup of hot water with 2 teaspoons of baking soda in it. It is important to do this on an empty stomach, and to drink it really quickly. Then continue your usual routine, and within 20-40 minutes your colon will be effectively *ahem* cleansed. While this doesn't actually help with pain, it decreases bloating and gas (which can cause pain I suppose). Another alternative that I do every other day along with the baking soda method is drinking hot water with lemon on an empty stomach, it has the same effect (and tastes better).

Hope this helps someone out there!


----------

